# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software)  Download iOS 5 IPSW Firmware For iPhone, iPad And iPod touch [Official Link]

## mohamed73

Apple has released iOS 5 for all devices. Below are the direct links.     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] iOS 5 iPhone 4 (GSM)الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] iOS 5 iPhone 4 (Verizon)الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] iOS 5 iPhone 3GSالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] iOS 5 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] WiFiالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] iOS 5 iPad 2 GSMالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] iOS 5 iPad 2 CDMAالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] iOS 5 iPadالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] iOS 5 iPod touch 3Gالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] iOS 5 iPod touch 4G *How to update the iOS 5 for you device.*  *Step 1:* Install الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] beta [Mac - Windows 32 bit - Windows 64 bit] *STEP 2:* Now you need to download the right iOS 5 firmware file for your device, direct links on the above. *STEP 3:* Now open iTunes that you downloaded above and restore using your firmware. *Note*: please save your SHSH blobs before you updating your device to iOS 5, to ensure you can downgrade from iOS 5 to a previous firmware like 4.3.5, 4.3.4, 4.3.3 (untethered jailbreak).

----------

